
g-fu: a Lisp developed and embedded in Go - tosh
https://github.com/codr7/g-fu/
======
codr7
g-fu author here,

I'll do my best to keep an eye on the discussion so feel free to ask
questions/suggest improvements.

~~~
okigan
Could you add more context why this is useful (xkcd reference is entertaining,
but does not elevate this to more than toy usage)

~~~
codr7
The idea wasn't to elevate anything, I'm sharing ideas with anyone who is
interested.

There's nothing in here that will make you rich and famous, I have nothing to
sell.

